# MacBook hard drive/install CD problem



## thisbechuck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey team. I was traveling in Latin America with my MacBook last week, and one day when I pressed the power key, all I got was a gray screen. I took it to an Apple "authorized retailer" down there, and the 'genius' determined that my hard drive had failed. When he inserted the install CD with the hard drive still in place, the computer still wouldn't start up, but when the hard drive was pulled, the computer happily booted of the CD. Hence, I ordered a new 250GB Western Digital Scorpio Notebook Hard Drive from newegg.com and installed it myself when I got home (today). Once this was done, I booted up from my MacBook install/recovery CD that came with my computer, and began the install process (selecting English as the main language). But once I reached this step, the computer flashed a dialog box displaying "Alert: This software cannot be installed on this computer". I've tried zapping the p-ram (cause that's just about the only thing I could think to try at the moment), and I don't have another Mactel machine to try booting off of (nor do I have a Mactel compatable Mac OS X install cd other than the apparently defective one included with the Macbook), so I'm stuck until my genius appointment (earliest one available is 8pm tomorrow), but in the mean time I'd appreciate any advice anyone might have regarding this and how it can be fixed. Many thanks in advance.

Eagerly awaiting your responses,
Charles

Update:

I had forgotten to format the drive as Mac OS Extended, but after doing so I still got the same alert, right after selecting English as the main language. (At first I was worried that the alert would prevent me from formatting the drive, but the menu options were available to me).

If it helps at all, the Installer version is 2.1.5 (94), and the install log up to the error message reads as follows: "
Launching the Installer using language code "English
@(#)PROGRAM:Install PROJECT:Install-138 DEVELOPER:root BUILT:Mar 1 2006 21:36:45\n
@(#)PROGRAM:Install PROJECT:Install-94 DEVELOPER:root BUILT:Jan 13 2006 18:32:16\n
Hardware: MacBook2,1 @ 2000 MHz (x2), 1024 MB
Running OS Build: 8I2025
Mac OS X Installation Log
Opened from: /System/Installation/Packages/OSInstall.mpkg
Entering Introduction section
Physical Memory Allocation: 156 MB wired, 43 MB active, 63 MB inactive, 262 MB used, 741 MB free, 1024 MB total
Distribution: Mac OS X
It took 1.579849 seconds to finish launching
Installation checks failed.
Installation check failure. (null). This software cannot be installed on this computer..
\n"

Ideas anyone?


----------



## tsorensen (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the exact same problem, when trying to install leopard 

Anyone have a good suggestion ?

Can i be the harddisk that is not compatable (Samsung HM160HI) ?

HELP  !!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 7, 2008)

If you also get that same message "This software cannot be installed on this computer", then you might be trying to install from the incorrect disk.
Is this the grey disk that came with your MacBook? Or, one that came with another Mac?
Or, is it the commercial Leopard installer DVD? That will be black with a large X, over a purple background.


----------



## tsorensen (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 


it's correct !

I have lost my own disk, so I borrowed one from a friend (one that came with his MAC). 

So your suggestion would be that I buy the disk and then it will properly work... ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, the only way that borrowed disk will work, is if your friend's Mac was exactly the same model as yours. There are 4 or 5 different generations of MacBooks alone, for example. Each has a different installer set.
If you have lost your original installer set, Apple can provide a replacement for a nominal charge. That will have the full set of applications, such as iLife, and whatever else comes in the bundled software for your MacBook.
If you purchase the full install of OS X, then all you get is what comes with the system software (no GarageBand or iPhoto, for example, or the rest of the iLife package)


----------

